# Making lens for locos



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Below is a pic of an Athearn SW7 that Im working on.

It came to me without the light lens. Im considering ideas, on how to make a lens for it?

The first thing that comes to mind is, using hot clear glue to fill the holes from inside the cab after covering the outside with tape, to prevent leakage.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Different way?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Old and classic was to use jewels

My way clear silicon fill it wipe excess and your done


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Grab! That just may be the way to go! Do you use any certain brand? Have you experience any melting of plastic using it?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Generic no name and no burning or melting


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay good to go, thanks for the info! I will check out the local Lowe's for some


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're going to light it with LED's just have them fill the hole, no lens required. I'm assuming we're talking about the two headlight spots? You need some number boards as well, if you want to go real classy, you can light the number boards as well.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't think this loco uses either of the four wholes for numbers boards sir. And I don't know enough of the history of the SW7 to know what all four of these holes are for... If I thought I could get LED's small enough, I would get four and put them in here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I Am Fasha said:


> I don't think this loco uses either of the four wholes for numbers boards sir. And I don't know enough of the history of the SW7 to know what all four of these holes are for... If I thought I could get LED's small enough, I would get four and put them in here.


You'd be wrong.  The larger holes are for number boards. They're flattened out for the model, they're normally on the side of the projected headlight.

What size are the round holes in the center?

BTW, here's a couple of SW7 pictures, see the number boards?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Very interesting Gun....

I have planned to just do a decal with the loco number on the side of the cab, under the window. 

Nest I can tell, those holes are 2.64mm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can slightly enlarge those holes and put a 3mm LED in, they would probably work perfectly. For the number boards, printing the number on white paper and then putting a plastic cover of it works great, and you can light them from behind.

As you can see, they typically also have the numbers painted on, the number boards are for when it's dark.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

That is something to think about Gun. Ive got a question about that, but Im going to post it on the other thread about LED's to keep the threads separate.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is where Weldbond comes in again lol. It's clear dry allows you easy lens in seconds. Just put a dab of the glue on a toothpick or needle, place into the hole until the glue covers the entire circle, and let sit! I did with my Athearn RTR SW1500. Turned out wonderfully!
Just note, once the glue starts drying, it may break up in the center, but that's easily fixed with another dab of glue.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interestingly enough, I have used clear epoxy for making a lens over a chip LED in very tight spaces. It works great and dries clear, looks just like a plastic lens.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and info guys! Im going to look into both of these!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Interesting comments all around. Fasha...keep us up to date.

Dave


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

FWIW, the cab shown in the opening post is from an SW1500 ....










For making lenses for the holes, Microscale Krystal Kleer works great. Even regular white glue will work in a pinch. Use a toothpick to draw a bead around the opening, then use the edge of the toothpick to drag a film of glue over the opening. When dry, a perfect, thin headlight lens that won't inhibit light transfer.

Mark.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Will do Dave and thanks for the reply and info Mark


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

That is some great info Mark! I think i will try the Krystal Kleer. Ty :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Depending on what you are using as a light source, painting the inside of the hole silver before you make the lens also really helps with the effect.

If you make a mistake with the Krystal Kleer, wait until it's dry, then use a pointed toothpick, and you can peel it right out and try again.

Mark.

Roach Custom Painting


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Will do Mark. That is an excellent idea about painting the inside of the hole silver, I would have never thought of that! 

I plan to use a flat top LED and then coat the inside of the area with black liquid tape to seal it to prevent light from escaping.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Liquid Tape works great for that task, I use it a lot when adding LED lighting. As a bonus, it holds the LED's in place as well. If, for some reason, I want to remove them, it's not as hard as glue to remove.


----------



## Steve F45 (May 10, 2011)

Where do you get this liquid tape stuff?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got mine at Walmart, and Harbor Freight carries it as well.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I go mine at Home Depot


----------

